#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What makes a person beautiful to you?

## Helena

Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.


Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!


*What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*

----------


## Adiza

> Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.
> 
> 
> Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!
> 
> 
> *What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*


In terms of physical beauty it doesn't have a finite definition. It differs according to our choices and likes. But inner beauty can be measured by how kind, affectionate, helping mind we are. You can be attracted by physical beauty, but you will be respected by inner beauty.

----------


## Helena

> You can be attracted by physical beauty, but you will be respected by inner beauty.


Great words Adiza :love: and the physical beauty doesn't exist life long

----------


## Lorraine

> Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.
> 
> 
> Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!
> 
> 
> *What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*


I believe that the one who can laugh with any type of the person in a friendly manner is the really beautiful one. :love:

----------


## Helena

> I believe that the one who can laugh with any type of the person in a friendly manner is the really beautiful one.


Face is the reflection of our thoughts , it reflects the inner beauty as well

----------


## Bhavya

> Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.
> 
> 
> Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!
> 
> 
> *What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*


For me inner beauty is more important than the outer beauty.I believe that *"Beauty is in the beholder's eyes"
* So the definition of beauty change to person to person as per their preference.

----------


## Moana

> Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.
> 
> 
> Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!
> 
> 
> *What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*


Hi Sheero!

Our character seriously reflects our beauty! according to our physical appearance women don't need to wear make ups their smile with their eyes is real beauty.  :love:

----------


## Assassin

> Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.
> 
> 
> Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!
> 
> 
> *What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*


Inner Soul makes beautiful, in my point if you start loving a persons inner soul he/she looks more beautiful whatever they did. Simply an example we can see some people addicted to celebrities, they like however they appeared on screen because they like them a lot, it makes me irritating sometimes. When we consider it in real life it has similarities the same way, we start like them without considering physical appearance.

----------


## Helena

> For me inner beauty is more important than the outer beauty.I believe that *"Beauty is in the beholder's eyes"
> * So the definition of beauty change to person to person as per their preference.


Thank you Bhavya for sharing your views.Absolutely right *"Beauty is in the beholder's eyes"!*

----------


## Helena

> Inner Soul makes beautiful, in my point if you start loving a persons inner soul he/she looks more beautiful whatever they did. Simply an example we can see some people addicted to celebrities, they like however they appeared on screen because they like them a lot, it makes me irritating sometimes. When we consider it in real life it has similarities the same way, we start like them without considering physical appearance.


But I don't think people only get attracted to their outer beauty of the celebrities, nowadays social medias play a major role in showcasing their real character!

----------


## Lorraine

> Face is the reflection of our thoughts , it reflects the inner beauty as well


Of course, inner beauty is the most important thing other than the physical beauty. Inner beauty exist a long period than the physical beauty. But it is difficult to identify such people.

----------


## Assassin

> But I don't think people only get attracted to their outer beauty of the celebrities, nowadays social medias play a major role in showcasing their real character!


That's what I'm saying. They were not only depend on outter appearance. In some movie they didn't looking good but the people loves them because of there character!

----------


## Helena

> Of course, inner beauty is the most important thing other than the physical beauty. Inner beauty exist a long period than the physical beauty. But it is difficult to identify such people.


Well said Lorraine.* Inner beauty exists till our death.*

----------


## Helena

> That's what I'm saying. They were not only depend on outter appearance. In some movie they didn't looking good but the people loves them because of there character!


May be, that's why people keep changing their mind on deciding their favorite hero :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Karikaalan

> Beauty is something more complicated.Some people define beauty as the look and style and some define it as their personality.
> 
> 
> Many of us think wearing makeups and branded outfits make us beautiful.But the real beauty depends on how kind hearten we are, how much brave we are, how do we respond to others and in the way we treat others!
> 
> 
> *What is your perception on beauty? Share it below.*


Rather than physical look , I also get attracted to knowledgeable people . And the people who are so kind to others

----------


## Helena

> Rather than physical look , I also get attracted to knowledgeable people . And the people who are so kind to others


Great ,it's rare to find people getting attracted towards the knowledge!

----------


## Bhavya

> I believe that the one who can laugh with any type of the person in a friendly manner is the really beautiful one.


True Lorraine, People laugh with everyone are the people who don't where maskand they are the most beautiful people.

----------


## Bhavya

> Rather than physical look , I also get attracted to knowledgeable people . And the people who are so kind to others


You are right Karikaalan,but not every knowledgeable people are attractive some people have big fat ego with their knowledge which is unattractive. Kindness can attract anyone  :love:

----------

